# Orchids In History...



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

I was perusing the web the other day and stumbled across some very interesting information about orchids. For instance, did you know...






Abraham Lincoln was an orchid hobbyist. It's true! In fact, there is this famous photo of him held in the National Archives, in which he is wearing an orchid corsage.






And I had no idea that the Wright Brothers were in the orchid business. They developed their airplane in order to make importing orchids easier. They could hold several hundred plants on each wing.






From the world of pop culture, British rock music legends QUEEN were avid Paph. breeders. It is rumoured that they were the first to breed several well known hybrids including, you guessed it...The Queen. During the photo shoot for their greatest hits album cover, they experimented with revealing their love of Paphs to the world. They even had a clone that spontaneously grew a moustache just like Freddy Mercury! Amazing!


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

This thread is sponsored by the AOS King, Percy Jablonski Jr. Be on the lookout for his newest orchid offering in next month's AOS magazine. He will be offering select clones of his famous besseae seen below.





Phramipedium besseae 'Jablonski's LoveHammer' HCC/AOS


----------



## bwester (May 14, 2007)

I dont see color break from a nasty virus on that queen one oke:


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

bwester said:


> I dont see color break from a nasty virus on that queen one oke:








RIP Freddy.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 14, 2007)

someone has too much time on their hands:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> someone has too much time on their hands:rollhappy:




I have to do something when I'm not crying.


----------



## Candace (May 14, 2007)

> I dont see color break from a nasty virus on that queen one



Bad, bad Blake, go to your room!


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

Candace said:


> Bad, bad Blake, go to your room!



No, it's ok. This thread is going to go all kinds of wrong when I post the naked album cover with John and Yoko.


----------



## Heather (May 14, 2007)

Candace said:


> Bad, bad Blake, go to your room!



:rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (May 14, 2007)

What is orchid?


----------



## bwester (May 14, 2007)

Candace said:


> Bad, bad Blake, go to your room!



My bad, just one of those things that kinda slips out, kinda like "I Do" :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

bwester said:


> My bad, just one of those things kinda slips out, kinda like "I Do" :rollhappy:



That happens to you stumpys.


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> What is orchid?



bend over and i'll show you...


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my word...the things one dredges up when looking for a GOOD photo of the Queen....:sob:

wrong, you people are just wrong....

(I didn't even remember this thread existed when I started looking. It seems to have recently arisen from the deep!)


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool and interesting!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Still looking for that Maudiae "The Queen" photo....btw.


----------

